# New Indiana Jones trailor



## Naren (Feb 14, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies

Looks promising.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh HELL yes! 

Shia LeBwtfever BETTER NOT FUCK THIS UP. Cate Blanchett is a great pick too, she looks great in it.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Naren! 

Looks like a mothafuckin' well made huge production. It's Spielberg after all. Hope it's a _good_ one.
Looks quite entertaining. Viva Cate Blanchett.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Saw this tonight when I saw 'Jumper.' Looks great. Old school, but with all the right modern touches.

I also saw a cool trailer for a new M. Night movie, called 'The Happening.' Looked apocalyptic, end of the world type shit. Starring Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Feb 15, 2008)

God, I'm a kid all over again.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 15, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> God, I'm a kid all over again.


 +1

Same here! Makes me want to watch the old ones all over again!


----------



## Pauly (Feb 15, 2008)

Siick, cool that they revisit the old 'stash' set of all the secret materials and stuff that you saw at the end of Raiders!


----------



## Naren (Feb 15, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> +1
> 
> Same here! Makes me want to watch the old ones all over again!



Definitely. They're all classics. I had all 3 movies on video casette until they got worn enough that I couldn't watch them anymore. 

I rented "Raiders of the Lost Ark" a few months ago, but my girlfriend suddenly got too sleepy to watch it and we had to return it without watching it mad. We'd both already seen it multiple times before, but after that, I only let her rent anything if she was sure she'd be able to watch it.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 15, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I also saw a cool trailer for a new M. Night movie, called 'The Happening.' Looked apocalyptic, end of the world type shit. Starring Mark Wahlberg.



 I love his films.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 16, 2008)

looks awsome  i can't wait for this too come out. I was so pumped when i heard they were making a new one, and even more excited hearing the Spielberg and rest were creating this new one. Ahh *buzzing*


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 17, 2008)

This just might not suck!


----------



## Kotex (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris said:


> Oh HELL yes!
> 
> Shia LeBwtfever BETTER NOT FUCK THIS UP. Cate Blanchett is a great pick too, she looks great in it.




For real man.


But damn, looks REALLY good. I'm gonna' see this at the theatre for sure


----------



## El Caco (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome


----------

